# 140 lbs here i come!



## queenofdisaster (May 12, 2006)

lol... so i weigh 104, i'm 5'8" and i'm 3 months pregnant. i'm not anorexic, i eat a lot... but i have really high metabolism so i cannot gain weight... anyways... i'm scheduled to see a nutritionist, so my goal is to gain AT LEAST 40 lbs by the end of my pregnancy. and i want to KEEP it on after i have the baby!!! 

i WILL do this...


----------



## bottleblack (May 12, 2006)

5'8" and 104?  I'm 5'8" and 150! Can we just trade bodies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Seriously though, good luck on maintaining a healthy weight.


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 12, 2006)

i'd trade in a heartbeat!!! lol!


----------



## roxybc (May 12, 2006)

Perhaps you should eat more nuts and seeds like almonds and sunflower seeds which have good fats in them, and maybe more lean protien like chicken?  I don't think pregnant women are supposed to eat fish are they?


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 12, 2006)

i think certain types of fish are ok, you just have to watch for the mercury levels... thank you guys so much though, this is really encouraging me... i feel a lot better!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 13, 2006)

Good luck on your venture!  How has your pregnancy been so far?  Has it affected your appetite?  Have you been ill?  Let us know what the nutritionist says.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

Yeah, update us on what the nutritionist says =)


----------



## lovalotz (Jun 3, 2006)

if you weren't in the situation you were in, I would say that you were VERY lucky to have your metabolism. 
Good luck!


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 3, 2006)

My friends older sister used to be in the same boat as you. She was three months pregnant and was way under weight, which wasn't good for her baby at all.

I remember her eating more balanced meals, more healthy foods and she snacked a lot more.

But yes, tell us what your doctor says.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 8, 2006)

well, i havent been to the doc yet but i HAVE gained about 7 or 8 pounds in the last 3 weeks or so!! i am so proud, but i know i still need to see the nutritionist. lol! im just hoping i dont have a ten pound baby!


----------

